# The "cow palace" dairy



## tumble112 (Jan 25, 2014)

After having my explore of falling down farm cut short, I decided to take advantage of a rare dry December day and head of to another place on my list. First a bit if history:

James Brown was a wealthy Manchester merchant and chairman of the Affleck & Brown department store on the city's Oldham Street. In 1895 he retired to the Knockbrex estate on the Galloway coast and here until his death in 1920, he set about an extensive programme of improvements and modernisation one of which was Corseyard Dairy, nicknamed "the cow palace" by locals. No expense was spared in any of his buildings, the dairy was built from local granite and featured glazed brick walls, terracotta tiled floors and electric lighting ( a rarity in 1911). Like many of the buildings he commissioned, it was built to an idiosyncratic design. I'm unable to find out when the dairy closed but it has been derelict for over twenty years and a plan to convert it to an art gallery and film studio in the 1990's came to nothing. It faces an uncertain future.
Another point of interest is Kirkandrews Church nearby which is James Brown's final resting place, an internet search will show one of the most unusual church buildings in Britain. It is still in the ownership of the Brown family
On with the pics.



329 by tumble112, on Flickr


330 by 


331 by tumble112, on Flickrtumble112, on Flickr


333 by tumble112, on Flickr


335 by tumble112, on Flickr


336 by 


339 by tumble112, on Flickrtumble112, on Flickr


338 by 


342 by tumble112, on Flickrtumble112, on Flickr


343 by tumble112, on Flickr


344 by 


345 by tumble112, on Flickrtumble112, on Flickr


347 by tumble112, on Flickr


351 by tumble112, on Flickr


352 by tumble112, on Flickr


----------



## banshee (Jan 25, 2014)

that trough is very nice along with the hopper


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 25, 2014)

Sad to see this place decaying so quickly - In 1989 the place looked to be in rather good repair.


----------



## nelly (Jan 26, 2014)

I love that, don't remember seeing this before. Nice!!!


----------



## Infraredd (Jan 26, 2014)

Very unusual place. re shot 339 What kind of birds did that?


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 26, 2014)

Infraredd said:


> Very unusual place. re shot 339 What kind of birds did that?



I can only think there must be some mutant seagulls around there!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful building the horse trough is a belter,thanks for sharing.


----------

